# Problema con pcb de amplificador de 50w



## Heiliger (Jun 13, 2009)

hola

andaba navegando y me encontre con este esquema de este amplificador de 50w y me anime ah hacrelo pues asi me quedo y qusiera saber si hay algo mas que se le puedad agregar porque me parese muy sensillo 









bueno espero su repuestas


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Jun 13, 2009)

hola revisando el datashet es correcto el diagrama ,lo unico que podes agregar un buen pre ,en el foro encontraras ,chau


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Jun 13, 2009)

ah viendo mejor tu diagrama ,tenes un error en el potenciometro el cursor va a r3 y el extremo opuesto va a masa ,el pin 7 tambien va  a masa, el C1 va ala entrada del potenciometro. en el pin 1 y 5 debe ir un capacitor a masa


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Heiliger dijo:
			
		

> ...y qusiera saber si hay algo mas que se le puedad agregar porque me parese muy sensillo


Sos la primera persona que conozco que quiere hacer algo más complicado de lo que es. Todos piden la inversa...

No decís qué integrado es (o no lo vi), pero parece un 3886 o algún primo. Esos están pensados para ser simples y buenos.
Armalo, escuchalo, y si algo de lo que pasa no te gusta posteá ese problema.
Querer complicarlo desde el vamos no es una buena idea a decir verdad.

Saludos

Ah, moví el tema a Gran Señal.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Y ahora que veo el comentario anterior ops: , ¿tu pregunta es específicamente sobre el diseño del PCB?

Por lo menos le faltan las conexiones a tierra que te marca MGurierrez, y no encuentro por dónde se conecta -V ni las conexiones a ella.

Saludos


----------



## Heiliger (Jun 16, 2009)

buen bueno ya corregi mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm me gusta el sonido lo malo es que cuando no suena la musica tiene mucho ruido con la estatica 

esto de puede eliminar?


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 16, 2009)

filtraste bien la fuente?


----------



## Heiliger (Jun 16, 2009)

le agregue unos capasitores eso redujo un poco el ruido


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 16, 2009)

unos capde cuanto.. minimo metele 1cap 10.000uf por rama


----------

